# .22LR Project



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Input needed. I ran across my old Marlin Model 995 .22LR up in the attic today. It was always a fun gun to shoot but looks a bit dated and is scratched up. I was thinking it might make a decent project gun - I have seen some nice 10/22 mods with stainless bull barrels and synthetic stocks. 

Anybody have any idea if there are many aftermarket parts available for this gun? I googled a bit but really didnt find much.


----------

